# mole clamp



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Not sure what you call this but a clamp that acts what we call mole grips basically a bench clamp

Thought it would be handy for small pices of carving and it also fits onto the pillar drill

It must be a american tool as its called a vise grip not a vice grip different terminology.

no2 is a rotary rasp cuts the wood back quickly without all the fine dust in the air you may already use them but its new to me


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have both Cobalt. I have 3 of the clamps. I use them with a lot with my work mate work bench. The rotary rasp works but keeping it cleaned out is a issue some times and the one I have is not much help on hard woods. I have better luck with typhoon carving burrs for removing wood and shaping. You do need a mask but it is not fine dust. I saw you had ask MJC4 about flexcut I used them for many years and was happy with their palm tools as far as the blades. They held a good edge. And I liked the flat blade. It was easy to control. But had some issues with the handles getting loose. The last few years I have been using Drake tools. I am very happy with them. They are a bit pricey. But worth it. I told the family that when ever they needed to get me a gift to ask which tool I needed. They did not have to shop for something I did not want. In two years I had a nice 15 tool set.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I believe "Vise-Grip" started out just offering a line of locking pliers. I've had a couple of those. They appear to have branched out to many different holding tools.


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

Seeing the vice grip tool took me back my days as a sheet-metal worker while I worked my way through electronics school. Vice grips were THE indispensible tool back then. I still have a drawer full of different types though I don't use them as often as I used to.

I did find an odd use for the rotary rasp. I finish a stick in a light transparent dye and spray it with a finish, then after it is dry I take the rasp and run it in a hand held drill or grinder and just let it chatter along the shaft so it makes little dimples in the wood. Then I rub a dark dye or stain over it so it just stays in the dimples, then spray finish over the whole thing again. The effect is like the insect damage you sometimes find under the bark of old wood. Wierd I know but I like the unusual. Here is a pic of what it looks like.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Like the finish of your shank ,never thought of finishing them like that

Have already used the vice grimp works well and should prove handy for the small toppers i do.

The typhoon burrs seen them no expeirance of useing then but understand there pretty good quite expensive ?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The vice clamp is very useful wish i had got a couple sooner it grips well and its quick to change position .

I fixed it to my perminant workbench found the work mate to low to work, at .the bench i made allows me to work without stooping down and ending up complaing about the back


----------

